# FIFA World Cup Qatar 2022



## ISK (Nov 13, 2022)

The 2022 World Cup kicks off next Sunday Nov 20th with Qatar vs Ecuador.....any RIU soccer/football fans? 

Canada has qualified for only the second time in history, last time was 1986 where we lost 3 games in a row.

I'll be cheering for Spain, as realistically I'm not expecting much success from Canada as they are in a very talented group.

USA is in an interesting group, they do have the potential to move forward but England will be a tough battle.

*Group A*
A1 - Qatar
A2 - Ecuador
A3 - Senegal
A4 - Netherlands

*Group B*
B1 - England
B2 - Iran
B3 - USA
B4 - Wales

*Group C*
C1 - Argentina
C2 - Saudi Arabia
C3 - Mexico
C4 - Poland

*Group D*
D1 - France
D2 - Denmark
D3 - Tunisia
D4 - Australia

*Group E*
E1 - Spain
E2 - Germany
E3 - Japan
E4 - Costa Rica

*Group F*
F1 - Belgium
F2 - Canada
F3 - Morocco
F4 - Croatia

*Group G*
G1 - Brazil
G2 - Serbia
G3 - Switzerland
G4 - Cameroon

*Group H*
H1 - Portugal
H2 - Ghana
H3 - Uruguay
H4 - Korea Republic


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 19, 2022)

Wales will most likely beat USA.

Denmark vs France, Germany vs Spain will be super.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 19, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Wales will most likely beat USA.
> 
> Denmark vs France, Germany vs Spain will be super.


Ouch
my vast knowledge of soccer says
Who cares ?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 20, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Ouch
> my vast knowledge of soccer says
> Who cares ?


Who cares? I get it, not you. Thanks for the insight. 
Perhaps a different RIU thread is for you that brings you happiness.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 20, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Who cares? I get it, not you. Thanks for the insight.
> Perhaps a different RIU thread is for you that brings you happiness.


Oh I have my reasons


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 20, 2022)

Fully agree. That was trash. Fifa is corrupt unfortunately.


----------



## ISK (Nov 20, 2022)

Ecuador dominated the game from start to finish (2-0) .....Qatar didn't have a hope in hell

BTW: I also question that first goal being called back but I'm no expert. 

Tomorrow's games (Nov 21st)
England vs Iran
Senegal vs Netherlands
USA vs Wales


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 20, 2022)

There is beer, just non-alcoholic beer. Bud Weiser is a big sponsor and the locals changed their mind last week. Bud Weiser said, WTF?

1998 in France, I was at a game and told my friend that the beer tastes terrible. I only had one beer that day as i went to get another and noticed it was also non-alcoholic beer only.


----------



## ISK (Nov 20, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> There is beer, just non-alcoholic beer. Bud Weiser is a big sponsor and the locals changed their mind last week. Bud Weiser said, WTF?
> 
> 1998 in France, I was at a game and told my friend that the beer tastes terrible. I only had one beer that day as i went to get another and noticed it was also non-alcoholic beer only.


I believe Budweiser should be financially compensated as they spent millions for the rights to sell their beer then shipped over tons of beer for the games....end of day they are going to lose some major cash just because the Qatar idiots changed their minds at the last minute.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 20, 2022)

The Doha city viewing/drinking area were turning people away. So many people in small area in a dangerous way. Qatar did not expect so many drinkers as it is not a local culture.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 20, 2022)

ISK said:


> I believe Budweiser should be financially compensated as they spent millions for the rights to sell their beer then shipped over tons of beer for the games....end of day they are going to lose some major cash just because the Qatar idiots changed their minds at the last minute.


In support of Budweiser I will drink twice as much to help support the Budweiser family.


----------



## ISK (Nov 21, 2022)

England completely dominated over Iran, winning 6-2 (I expected more from Iran but they were a no-show) 

Next was Netherlands winning 2-0 over Senegal....this was a decent game, Senegal has a good team but the Dutch were clearly better.

Then USA and Wales tied 1-1 ......it was looking like USA had the game in the bag but Wales came back to tie it up at the 82 minute mark.

Tomorrow's games - Nov 22
Argentina vs Saudi Arabia
Denmark vs Tunisia
Mexico vs Poland
France vs Australia


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 21, 2022)

Senegal keeper Mendy gifted the game to the dutch. Better team won.


----------



## ISK (Nov 22, 2022)

It looked like Argentina was up 2-0 in the first half, which would have likely set the tone remainder of the match but the goal was called back (to which I question).

Saudi Arabia scored 2 goals in the second half resulting in a 2-1 victory.

Damn big upset which not many would have predicted


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 22, 2022)

Big day today. Argentina have to win both now. Denmark needs to tie and win.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 22, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> The Doha city viewing/drinking area were turning people away. So many people in small area in a dangerous way. Qatar did not expect so many drinkers as it is not a local culture.


They were doing the people a favor. Budweiser = Yuck. I'd rather go without a beer. Limonana or Tamar Hindi sound better than a $13 cup of Budweiser.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Nov 23, 2022)

Anything sounds better than budweiser. I think the price is closer to $20. 
Qatar does not like drinkers and they hate cannabis even more. 
2026:
Canada/Mexico/USA. Weed, booze and parties.


----------



## ISK (Nov 23, 2022)

The rest of yesterday's matches resulted in 2 scoreless ties and a blow out for France over Australia 
Denmark vs Tunisia 0 - 0
Mexico vs Poland 0 - 0 
France vs Australia 4 -1

Today's matches started with another scoreless tie with Morocco vs Croatia 0 - 0 

Germany vs Japan is currently at half time. Germany scored a second goal near the end of the half but it was called back.

Upcoming today:

Spain vs Costa Rica .....I'll be cheering for Spain, *La Furia Española.*

Belgium vs Canada .....I'll be cheering for Canada, to not get beat up too bad.


----------



## ISK (Nov 23, 2022)

Japan surprized everyone with a 2 - 1 victory over Germany 

I almost felt bad for Costa Rica as Spain relentlessly brutalized them 7 - 0 

I was pleased that Canada played as good as they did, losing to Belgium 1 - 0 is not so bad...... I was expecting an ass whooping like Costa Rica received.

Tomorrow's games
Switzerland vs Cameroon 
Uruguay vs Korea
Portugal vs Ghana 
Brazil vs Serbia


----------



## mudballs (Nov 23, 2022)

I played center mid for 10yrs from young age through highschool... but i dont enjoy watching it. Always root for Portugal though...old friends from past life and ...anyway, GO Portugal! GL!


----------



## ISK (Nov 25, 2022)

Switzerland wins over Cameroon 1 -0
Uruguay and Korea tie 0 - 0
Portugal wins over Ghana 3 - 2 (this was a great match, no scoring until the second half)
Brazil wins over Serbia 2 - 0 

Today's
Iran vs Wales.....Iran scores a goal in extra time, then another to win 2 - 0
Qatar vs Senegal .....at half time Senegal is up 1 - 0 
Netherlands vs Ecuador
England vs USA


----------



## ISK (Nov 26, 2022)

Qatar vs Senegal .....Senegal wins 3 - 1 (no surprise here)
Netherlands vs Ecuador tie 1 -1 (good game to watch, Ecuador did better than I expected) 
England vs USA (another boring 0 - 0 tie) 

Today's games
Australia wins 1 - 0 over Tunisia 
Poland vs Saudi Arabia
France vs Denmark
Argentina vs Mexico


----------



## ISK (Nov 27, 2022)

Poland wins 2 - 0 over Saudi Arabia
France wins 2 - 1 over Denmark (this was a great game to watch)
Argentina wins 2 - 0 over Mexico

Today's matches
Costa Rica wins 1 - 0 over Japan
Belgium vs Morocco .....Morocco wins 2 - 0 to gain first place in Group F
Croatia vs Canada ....really hoping Canada can score their first ever World Cup goal, and maybe even win a game
Spain vs Germany ....this ought to be a decent game


----------



## ISK (Nov 28, 2022)

Croatia beats Canada 4 - 1 ....Canada scored their first ever World Cup goal but failed to win 
Spain vs Germany ....this was an excellent game which ended in a 1 - 1 tie
Cameron vs Siberia results in a 3 - 3 tie
Ghana wins over Korea 3 -2

Upcoming today: 
Brazil vs Switzerland 
Portugal vs Uruguay


----------



## ISK (Nov 29, 2022)

Brazil wins 1 - 0 over Switzerland
Portugal wins 2 - 0 over Uruguay 

Today:
Ecuador vs Senegal
Netherlands vs Qatar 
Iran vs USA ...big game as winner will advance
Wales vs England


----------



## xtsho (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm not really a soccer fan but the US beating Iran is awesome.


----------



## ISK (Nov 30, 2022)

Senegal wins 2 -1 over Ecuador to advance
Netherlands wins 2 - 0 over Qatar to advance
USA wins 1 - 0 over Iran to advance (will play Netherlands next round, Dec 3)
England dominates Wales 3 - 0 to advance (will play Senegal next round, Dec 4th)

Today's matches
Australia vs Denmark
Tunisia vs France
Poland Argentina
Saudi Arabia vs Mexico


----------



## ISK (Dec 1, 2022)

Australia wins 1 - 0 over Denmark (Australia advances)
Tunisia wins 1 - 0 over France (France advances)
Argentina wins over Poland 2 - 0 (both Argentina & Poland advance)
Saudi Arabia wins 2 - 1 over Mexico 

Argentina will play Australia (Dec 3)
France will play Poland (Dec 4th) Poland and Mexico finish tied but Poland advances due to more goals for than against.

Today's matches
Canada vs Morocco
Croatia vs Belgium
Costa Rica vs Germany
Japan vs Spain


----------



## mudballs (Dec 1, 2022)

Way2go Australia! That win says something, nicely done.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 1, 2022)

Well my team Denmark shit the bed and definitely did not deserve anything but a ticket home.

Ghana vs Uruguay will be a battle.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 1, 2022)

I was reading an article over on the BBC and the comments were turned on. I found this one quite funny.

_"This World cup is like one of those parties where everyone is having a good time except the host who has gone to bed and is hoping everyone will go home soon" 

 _


----------



## ISK (Dec 2, 2022)

Morocco wins over Canada 2 -1 (Morocco advances to play Spain on Dec 6th)
Croatia vs Belgium 0 - 0 tie (Croatia advances to play Japan on Dec 5th)
Germany wins over Costa Rica 4 - 2
Japan wins over Spain 2 - 1 ( still think that second goal was out of bounds)

Today's games (the last day of the first round)
Ghana vs Uruguay
Korea vs Portugal
Serbia vs Switzerland


----------



## ISK (Dec 2, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Well my team Denmark shit the bed and definitely did not deserve anything but a ticket home.
> 
> Ghana vs Uruguay will be a battle.


Well my team Canada finished with 0 points.... but only Canadians would say we were successful because we scored 2 goals, even if the second one was due to the Moroccan player deflecting it in for us....and we we finish slightly better than Qatar who also had 0 points but only had 1 goal.


----------



## ISK (Dec 3, 2022)

Uruguay wins over Ghana 2 - 0.... but both are eliminated 
Rather surprised that Korea wins 2 - 1 over Portugal.... both team advance but Portugal still retains 1st place
Serbia vs Switzerland wins over Serbia 3 - 2.....Switzerland advances
Another surprise, Cameroon wins 1 - 0 over Brazil, but Brazil still finishes 1st place in group G

Round 2 starts this morning.

Netherlands vs USA
Argentina vs Australia


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 3, 2022)

Looking like a Dutch vs Argentina quarter final. I was at the Dutch vs Argentina game in 98 that ended 2-1 Dutch. 

Argentina have incredible fans.


----------



## ISK (Dec 4, 2022)

Netherlands wins 3 - 1 over USA
Argentina wins 2 -1 over Australia 

Today's matches
France vs Poland
England vs Senegal


----------



## ISK (Dec 4, 2022)

Nrk.cdn said:


> Looking like a Dutch vs Argentina quarter final. I was at the Dutch vs Argentina game in 98 that ended 2-1 Dutch.
> 
> Argentina have incredible fans.


It's going to be a great game, two teams with similar levels of talent...can't wait. (Dec 9th)


----------



## mudballs (Dec 4, 2022)

If I lived anywhere but texas I'd watch that England vs Senegal in a bar...actually a tavern, we have a few still up in New England (old grist mills) ...and id get a Shepard pie and a lager first while I eat...by the fireplace...and then I'd order a stout...or 2...


----------



## ISK (Dec 4, 2022)

mudballs said:


> If I lived anywhere but texas I'd watch that England vs Senegal in a bar...actually a tavern, we have a few still up in New England (old grist mills) ...and id get a Shepard pie and a lager first while I eat...by the fireplace...and then I'd order a stout...or 2...


I lived in Spain for about a year, when Madrid played Barcelona every bar and restaurant with a TV would be jammed pack with people yelling and screaming for the entire match.....it was hard to even order a beer as the bartender would be watching the game.


----------



## ISK (Dec 5, 2022)

France wins 3 -1 over Poland
England wins 3 - 0 over Senegal 

Today's games:

Japan vs Croatia
Brazil vs Korea


----------



## CCGNZ (Dec 5, 2022)

ISK said:


> France wins 3 -1 over Poland
> England wins 3 - 0 over Senegal
> 
> Today's games:
> ...


Team USA did OK considering their youth,conceeding second goal prior to half was a mortal error that doomed them, they showed good fight closing to 2-1 but again fell asleep not marking the far post on the Dutch's 3rd goal which showed their youthful inexperience. The US midfield is outstanding and put good pressure on all opponents, for 2026 they need to find a finisher at the striker position and they can be deadly,I'm in an area that has a good no. of Brazillian's who have immigrated here,maybe the next Pele will be at the #9 position in 2026 for team USA, From what I've watched France and Brazil are the cream of the crop,MBappe and Neymar both surrounded by a cast that no one can match are the favorites,also don't sleep on Messi and his Argentine side as a darkhorse.IMO Mbappe is the best most explosive player in the world right now.


----------



## ISK (Dec 6, 2022)

Japan and Croatia were still tied after 30 extra minutes of OT, so next is round of 5 penalty kicks...Croatia easily wins

Brazil dominates Korea 4 -1 .....Brazil was up 4 -0 by the 37 minutes mark....not much excitement to that game

Today's matches should be good ones

Morocco vs Spain
Portugal vs Switzerland


----------



## ISK (Dec 7, 2022)

Morocco & Spain went scoreless for the entire match then went to penalty kicks, to which Spain can't hit the side of a barn and lost to Morocco 

Portugal dominated 6 - 1 over Switzerland 

Next round starts Friday
Croatia vs Brazil 
Netherlands vs Argentina 

Saturday
Morocco vs Portugal
England vs France


----------



## ISK (Dec 10, 2022)

Croatia and Brazil tie 1 -1 then Croatia won the penalty shootout 

Netherlands was down 2 goals but came back to tie Argentina 2 -2 ..... Argentina won the shootout

Argentina vs Croatia - Tuesday Dec 13th

Today's matches
Morocco vs Portugal
England vs France


----------



## ISK (Dec 11, 2022)

I was surprised to see Morocco win over Portugal 1 - 0

Not surprised to see France win over England 2 -1 ....England missed a penalty shot that could of tied the game but totally missed the net. 

Semi-finals next

Argentina vs Croatia - Tuesday Dec 13th
France vs Morocco - Wednesday Dec 14th


----------



## JessieJim (Dec 12, 2022)

our entire office has placed bets and we are waiting for the end of all matches.


----------



## ISK (Dec 14, 2022)

Argentina was in control of the match from the start, winning 3 - 0 over Croatia

France vs Morocco today to determine who goes to the finals against Argentina


----------



## ISK (Dec 15, 2022)

France won 2 - 0 over Morocco to advance to the World Cup finals on Sunday Dec 18th against Argentina.

Croatia vs Morocco on Saturday for the 3rd place title


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Dec 16, 2022)

Hoping for Argentina. They work hard. Messi is football's version of jordan and this is Messi's last dance.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 18, 2022)

Omg..81 minute

edit: holy shit the end of this game . 4 min..the excitement!!!

edit edit: Messi for win …saved ..this game 1 for history books .

edit edit edit : chrissyino who ? 108 min.

what a great way to close out 2022 that game was special !


----------



## ISK (Dec 18, 2022)

Well it doesn't get much better than that for a World Cup final.

Argentina up 2-0 then France ties it, then Argentina scores in OT, then France ties it at 116 minutes..... both teams had decent opportunities to score again in OT but neither did......so penalty kicks to decide who wins the match, the World Cup 2022

*Argentina wins the World Cup 2022*

Messi played an awesome game 

BTW: yesterday Croatia won 2-1 over Morocco to win 3rd place


----------



## xtsho (Dec 18, 2022)

Little know fact.


When you watch the World Cup finals on Sunday, check out the turf.

All that beautiful grass came from seed grown in Oregon. Pure Seed, a company based in Canby, provided seed for all eight stadiums and dozens of practice fields in Qatar, this year’s World Cup host.









The U.S. Team Was Eliminated, but Oregon Grass Is in the World Cup Finals







www.wweek.com


----------



## DavidKidd (Jan 4, 2023)

It was amazing!


----------

